
Remember "This is your brain on drugs"?: Teaching teenagers about texting harassment - robg
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/27/business/media/27adco.html?ref=technology
======
Prrometheus
The Ad Council is my least favorite government agency. It takes billions of
dollars from the public. In exchange it produces such necessary propaganda as
"if you smoke pot, you'll kill babies on accident".

Meanwhile, no Ad Council advertisement has ever been shown to make a
quantitative difference in the social dynamic it was meant to address.

Every time I see an AdCoucil ad, I can't help but thinking that they could
have refunded a few thousand people their tax money instead of providing me
with this "public service".

~~~
tphyahoo
I agree, but I actually liked this campaign.

The only thing I would point out is that adults do this texting shit too.

------
0xdefec8
I can sleep better at night now that teens are safe from mean spirited text
messages. There's so much evil in this world.

------
Spyckie
Although the issue at hand is not exactly hacker-news, the solution
(thatsnotcool.com) and the way they are reaching out to their target market is
very similar to a web startup.

This article also suggests some new trends that we'll see in the next
generation that's quite scary - sometimes we think that as the tech
trendsetters we're on the cutting edge of micro-blogging, twitter, and
connectivity. I suspect that in the next generation these ideas are already
mainstream.

Social taboos are also being redefined in the next generation as well, which
can be important if you're looking to build a website for next-gen users.

~~~
ntoshev
It's like a startup, except they have huge resources and the impact they have
won't be measured in any way (while the market is brutally honest with
startups).

